# Omega Megaquartz 3some



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Tom was badgering me to take some pics of my MQ collection... small tho it is... LOL. So here they are...

L-R - Cal 1510, Cal 1510 Prototype, Cal 1516 Marine Chronometer


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Guess which keeps the best time?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Beautiful watches.

The Marine Chronometer?


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Now call me a mad, and i know the purists amongst you will disagree, but i prefer the big hunk of 70's steel in the middle.

That is great, is it as cumbersome as it looks Jon?

Keith


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks guys! I'll save the 'which tells the best time' until ive had more answers...

Keith... Why would we disagree? The prototype is very cool, its not at all cumbersome as its got a scalloped back and sits really nicely on the wrist.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Superfly Jon.......

That Marine Chronometer is the business


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

PMSL... glad you like...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'd like to say the MQ but I bet it's the Prototype


----------



## Faz 63 (Nov 27, 2007)

I wouldn't mind any one of those 3 the marine chronometer is a corker.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Right, that's it, time to sell my kidney and get an MC! Mate I utterly love that pic! you are a lucky lucky man and I want that prototype SOOOOOOO bad!!!

Love them all and my money on the best time keeper is as follows

1) MQ 2.4

2) Prototype

3) MC

I have been timing my 2.4 all weekend via the speaking clock (god save me when the phone bill arrives) and it hasn't missed a single second! that said it si running next to the TC2 and the MQ32khz and neither have they!

thanks for the pics mate! utterly love them! One day I am going to find something you want to trade for that prototype!

Cheers Tom


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Great picture of superb watches









I will guess that they are all equally accurate.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Those rectangular thingies are begining to grow on me


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Damn straight Mac!

Long live the most accurate watch in the world! Curse my skinny girl wrists!!! Won't stop me wearing mine though! or it wearing me! lol

Tom


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks guys!

Tom, you may already have something I might swap for the prototype... well you have most of it anyway... you know what I mean 

Ok the best time keeper is... the MC. Its bang on most months and maybe a sec out after 2-3 months. The other two are much the same as eachother and tend to be round 1sec every 6weeks - 2mths. So all very accurate then.... and they are adjustable and I could regulate the 1510s if I wanted, but theyre fine as they are.









To time these I needed a better internet clock, and so used Timeticker over the GMT site. I found that if I set one and then used GMT I needed to keep resetting the time on the site too much, timeticker is more accurate imho as it has left drift.

Tom, what made you think the MC would be a worse timekeeper than the others? Its a cal 1516 so has the better componants and it was better built as I understand it from Omega. I am currently in discussion with Bescancon about certification for cal 1510s and when I know more I will report back. Whilst the 1510s are accurate they were the first of the breed and as such the later models are slightly better.

Interestingly the 1510 has the same long case as the 1511 MC, my 1516 MC has the short case. That info is on WUS HEQ if anyone wants to know more as my mate Craig did a review of his MC collection... yep he has a collection. good lad









All in all great watches and a pleasure to own and wear, Mac you should get one... the tick is something to behold, its like a rifle bolt and almost as loud


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Missed this thread as have been a bit pre-occupied over the last couple of days, but 3 lovely watches there Jon.

Uber cool









Rich


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes Rich I saw that... glad you like these


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Lol

I knew it was the MC really just wanted to stir up some debate!!! he he! Mate I know exactly what you are on about and I am sure we will be having a conversation about you prototype soon (wink wink) power of the dark side and all that! lol

Love the collection, I know those 1516 movement where trimmed to make them more accurate (and where improved and altered from teh 1510 and 1511), it's such a shame they are so common (7000 made, virtually one on every street corner! lol) next to our uber rare (1000 made) cal 1510's! Note the sarcasm in that statement as I don't yet have an MC!!!!!

All told one great collection though mate! Might get a pic of my electronic collection on it's own to add to the thread in a week or so when my next little gem arrives!!!!


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

P.S. My 1510 is so loud the first night i had it I had to lock it i the watch box as it kept me awake! lol


----------



## Vic (Feb 21, 2008)

Excellent Jon,

Love the megaquartz Omega`s .

When I had two Marine Chronometers ,my 1510 actually kept slightly better time than my 1516 ,and I prefer the longer case of the 1510 . Traded the 1516 MC and kept the 1510 .

Great watches though,and someday I need to grab a regular 1510 when I find a nice one.

The Prototype is very cool too ..... love the Ultra Funky case.

Cheers,

Vic


----------

